# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Which part of sydney is the  best for travel and enjoyment?

## ablord

Hello friends,
I live in USA and  planning a trip with my family.We want to go Sydney (Australia). We have two daughters who love the rain forest, animals, riding quad runners, snorkeling. We would ideally like to rent a home there as we may be joined by another family.Have you been to Sydney? Please give me suggestions.
Thank you!

----------


## GFI

Sydney is the Harbor city and has some exceptional places like Opera House, The Harbor Bridge, Parramatta and Darling Harbor Aquarium etc. You should visit there hopefully you will truly enjoy over there.

----------


## robertharper85

Just four days, the best place would be somewhere in the city. Opera and the zoo are on opposite sides of Sydney Harbour, but you can take a ferry from the city zoo. There is an area called "rocks", which is near the harbor and Opera House, and plenty of hotels in the city. The city can take a train or a bus to Bondi beach, etc.

----------


## Ausopenxcell

Sydney is said to be the heart of Australia. And as per my view, there are many places there such as Cruise on New Years Eve Sydney is one of the best places in the world.

----------

